# Over excited and peeing



## DiaSli (Feb 13, 2017)

Our 7 month old cockapoo gets so excited when people come over to our house that she pees and is jumping all over them.Will she ever outgrow this and what can we do to help her calm down!


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Our 6 month old does this sometimes too. Some dogs outgrow it, but it seems common in Cocker spaniels that it can be lifelong.
When company is coming over we have her meet them on the porch or grass, avoid mess in house.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Peeing is quite common in pups and they usually outgrow it - but make sure they are never told off for it - it is quite a submissive thing and telling off is likely to prolong it.

Jumping up they need to be taught not to - teach them a really solid sit instead and practice by only very gradually increasing the excitement levels


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

I've known it in poodles, not in the 4 cockers we've had 

Lucky did it a little when meeting someone new. By 5 months he's stopped. 

You said jumping up - you could try to stop this. I'd suggest a policy of no attention unless 4 feet on the ground and only after a sit.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot still pees submissively in front of big dogs we meet, but thankfully not in front of people. I would put a gate across your kitchen door so that she can not rush to greet people when they arrive and encourage guest to totally ignore her. Once guests are settled and your dog is calmer you could pop her on a lead and keep her close to you, while she is calm give her lots of small food rewards to keep her focus on you. If guests continue to ignore her hopefully she will neither pee nor jump as she will learn that she gets good rewards for being calm and staying near you.


----------

